# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به کامپیوتر

## rezabay22

با سلام
من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و مجاز نشدم (رتبه = 49000) 
الان میخوام  برای کنکور کامپیوتر  95 آماده شم  
میخاستم بگم آیا میتونم کنکور کامپیوتر بدم یا نه ؟ 
اینو هم بگم که دیپلم من تجربی هستش نه کامپیوتر
یعنی میتونم در هر رشته ای که میخوام کنکور بدم
()خیلی ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
منتظرم

----------


## hosseineset

کنکور فنی کلا سیستمش فرق داره
شما برای شرکت توی کنکور سراسری باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشید
احتمالا کنکور فنی هم همین طوری باشه,یعنی برای شرکت توی کنکور فنی باید دیپلم فنی داشته باشید
البته از این قضیه کاملا مطمئن نیستم

----------


## reza77

دوست عزیز شما می تونید  کنکور ریاضی بدید وکامپیوتر قبول شین  چون احتمال قبولی تو کنکور ریاضی بالاس وحتما یک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی یا پیام نور مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول شین

----------


## r.g

بنده در دانشکده فنی درس خوندم و با توجه به تجربه خودم دانشکده فنی رو توصیه نمی کنم. البته تا جایی که یادم هست فقط فنی و حرفه ای ها می توانند در کنکور فنی شرکت کنند. ولی در کل کارشناسی پیوسته که از طریق رشته های نظری می شود رفت بهتر است . (در فنی اول باید دو سال کاردانی رو به صورت جدا بخونید) اگه توضیح بیشتری لازم بود در خدمتم.

----------

